
Do they have rights to the stuff I do in my spare time? - aundumla
http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/19422/if-im-working-at-a-company-do-they-have-intellectual-property-rights-to-the-stu/20136#20136
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2208056>

Discussed there at great length, and as I write this it's currently 8th on the
HN front page.

There's also a "Joel on Software" post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2209181>

